# Fiskars Rotary Cutter



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is somebody that had a try with Fiskars rotary cutter?

I can't find Olfa here in France, but it's easier to buy Fiskars products.

joe


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have one, a 45mm.
Works fine.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah fiskars work great


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, Fiskars are great.

Mj that looks nice card cut shot



newconvert said:


> yeah fiskars work great


If you give a Pizza Cutter to newconvert he knows how to give a razor edge to it


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!

M_J, hope you didn't cut the playing card with it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> yeah fiskars work great


If you give a Pizza Cutter to newconvert he knows how to give a razor edge to it








[/quote]hey Irfan you do a really good job at sharpening, you even have the hand crafted apron to proove it you lucky guy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> hey Irfan you do a really good job at sharpening, you even have the hand crafted apron to proove it you lucky guy.


ahahahahaha, I kept it secret. now it is time to show. I'll post it soon under new topic


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Certainly better than the Chinese ones that I have to live with, that is, when I can find them.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

just tried this evening, and it works great!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thought it might, fiskars is a good brand


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

A buddy brought me a Fiskars back from the states along with some thera blue...far out!


----------

